# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  χαπια αδυνατισματος

## iokasti_ed

Γεια και χαρα σε ολους! ειμαι μια κοπελα 26 χρονων,υψος 1.57 και αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι 62 κιλα:sniffle: Δεν ημουν παντα υπερβαρη,παλια ημουν 49 κιλα.Τον τελευταιο καιρο αρχισα να τρωω παρα πολυ και πηρα αρκετα κιλα.Το προσωπο μου ειναι παχουλο και πρησμενο.Το σωμα μου ειναι ασχημο και συν ολα αυτα ειμαι και πολυ κοντη και μοιαζω με γιουβαρλακι:smilegrin: αποφασισα λοιπον να κανω διαιτα (γυμναστικη δεν κανω ειμαι πολυ τεμπελα) και σαν βοηθημα να παρω κανενα χαπακι αδυνατισματος.Θελω να χασω αρκετα κιλα απ'τα 62 να παω στα 47.Εχετε καποιο σκευασμα να μου προτεινεται?

----------


## Engraved

βρες κατι που αγαπας να κανεις, βολτες, ποδηλατο, οτιδηποτε και ξεκινα.
σωστη διατροφη ειναι το καλυτερο χαπακι που θα βρεις, και ειναι και τζαμπα.

on a side note οσα χαπια και να βρεις για αδυνατισμα το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν χτιζουν σωστες διατροφικες συνηθειες, δεν λεω οτι δεν λειτουργουν γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα, αλλα αν δεν μαθεις να τρεφεσαι σωστα πως θα διατηρησεις την απωλεια σου?

φιλικα παντα :)

----------


## iokasti_ed

Εχεις δικιο! σ'ευχαριστω πολυ ;)Μου αρεσει πολυ να χορευω μεχρι τελικης πτωσεως! αλλη μια ερωτηση σε ποσο καιρο υπολογιζεις οτι θα χασω 15 κιλα με σωστη διατροφη? σε 2-3 μηνες ισως?

----------


## asteropi

:saint2:

----------


## beavers

With the coming of summer,lolkey the simple designed T-shirts are in huge demand on the market. The online game 

League of Legends is concerned by most of people. As a result, its products get a good profit. No matter you are thin or fat, you can wear the 

League of Legends clothing. A League of Legends shirt 

will defiantly bring fashion sense to you.

----------

